# Dissociation Grounding Exercise



## Guest (Jan 2, 2015)

Having a hard time finding this thing I read about a while ago, it involved sketching an object without looking or something similar. I remember it was to do with reconnecting to yourself, and a lot of the response was pretty positive. If someone could help me out that would be great


----------



## Sam1814 (Dec 24, 2014)

I read that too, and can't find it either ????


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2015)

found it for anyone that's interested


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/dpdr/comments/24h66t


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2015)

Pinning topic.


----------



## 1968mbjstl (Jun 2, 2015)

As an artist,I can't ever remember feeling DP/DR while drawing or painting. I'm sure the same dynamics are at work in this case also.


----------

